# Lian Li PC B10 Review Vids and Pics



## CyberDruid (Jun 17, 2009)

Hey guys I have new case here to mod for a client so I decided to do a review of it since it's new. Doncha love NEW?

There will be three vids. Here's the first one 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yDaCgHjPZNo



Cam battery died in the middle of the second vid so hang in there...it's uploaded but still processing. I will also post up some shots so you can see for yourself the features and design on this neat midtower.


----------



## DarkEgo (Jun 17, 2009)

That is the benchmaster video.
I think this is the video you want
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yDaCgHjPZNo&feature=channel or possibly this one http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JRSn3f9-omg&feature=channel


----------



## CyberDruid (Jun 17, 2009)

Thanks man.

Here's the second vid. Just shot some more.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JRSn3f9-omg


----------



## aCid888* (Jun 17, 2009)

Did you enjoy your night in with just you and the LiLi? 

Case looks great, once again Lian Li prove their worth and make something fantastic....quality cases are the way forward.


----------



## CyberDruid (Jun 17, 2009)

And some pictures of the case stripped to parts










Nice sturdy chassis of heavy aluminum with folded edges.













Clever and attractive HDD caddy allows for very quick change of the HDDs. Neoprene pads are supplied for slim HDDs





Nice 140mm fan





Nice 120mm fan in 3-bay insert.





Interesting and overly complicated method for tool-lessly securing the expansion cards. This can be removed and regular screws substituted.









Definitely different tool-less latches that secure the Optical Drives.





Ventilated Expansion card plates









Typical LL case fan with nice finger guard





Hole behind CPU area to facilitate mounting waterblocks or heatsinks...





Clamp for the PSU...that's new to me.










I am liking this design. I'll be powdercoating the bright parts Raven Black.









Instructions with pictures, written in English.





Face panel removes with 4 screws...so much for that key lock lol...





Typical nice finish on all the anodized parts.





Key lock front panel door...might keep the kids out of it for a second.





A pile of stuff...no woder this case weighs so much.





That's going to look sharp black.

That's it for now on the pics. When I get the case back from Powdercoat I'll post up more.

More Vids on the way...


----------



## CyberDruid (Jun 17, 2009)

Here are the rest of the vids

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JRSn3f9-omg  Part One

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OBoRNmNYSlc Part Two

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T3PoXE28k_w Modding Potential Investigated

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kd0sdsmTAow Discussion and Dissection

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hwlhpb1ZqIE Close inspection of all the details and parts


----------



## mlee49 (Jun 17, 2009)

Already watched a few CD.  Good stuff there, thanks for the new video's.


----------



## intel igent (Jun 18, 2009)

as always great vid's cd  thnx for taking the time to post up some info on this new case, if i was staying with a tower on this build i would prolly use this guy to house it all 

i'm just watching the vid's now but it look's like another winner from the LianLi boy's


----------



## kyle2020 (Jun 18, 2009)

/subscribed, ill be watching these tomorrow.


----------



## CyberDruid (Jun 18, 2009)

I've got to get a bit more polished on these vids lol...Maybe one day...when the shop is finished.


----------



## intel igent (Jun 18, 2009)

CyberDruid said:


> I've got to get a bit more polished on these vids lol...Maybe one day...when the shop is finished.



no complaint's from me! always good vidz from the CyberDruid IMO  only thing i'm missing is the soundtrack  

EDIT: when does the cherry get popped? hehehe


----------

